

The Raspberry Pi - lobo_tuerto
https://www.raspberrypi.org/

======
penguinlinux
I love my raspberry pi. I turned an old vga lcd into a full computer attaching
the rasbperry pi to the back with double sided velcro tape and now i have a
workstation where I do most of my development.

Great thing is that because watching youtube and playing videos is not so
great on the raspberry pi and heavy websites do not look great, I find that am
not getting as distracted as I used to be when i was working on a full media
capable computer.

:) I am being more productire.

